# MoYu Hualong released on Cubezz!



## Jason Nguyen (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html

Looks like it has the Weilong mech with some Aolong-esque features. 

Perhaps the Weilong was a speed-oriented cube (it was uncontrollable), so they made the Aolong to fix the Weilong's flaws — in that case, the Hualong would be an attempt to go back to the Weilong's goal of speed whilst maintaining the corrections in the Aolong (similar to how the Panshi is more recent than the Zhanchi but how it is more controllable).


----------



## shadyb (Mar 21, 2015)

*Moyu Huaolong?*

Um...anyone know anything about this cube? Aolong V3?


http://cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

It's been posted in the AoLong v3 thread.


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

I am interested in this; reviews please....


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 21, 2015)

It's the WeiLong v3, not the Aolong v3.


----------



## cashis (Mar 21, 2015)

The corners look more zhanchi-ish


mati1242 said:


> It's the WeiLong v3, not the Aolong v3.


At this point I dont think it matters.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

cashis said:


> At this point I dont think it matters.


Ultimately, yes.

Although the pattern tends to be: WeiX, AoX, HuaX

So shouldn't it be neither, but rather it's a standalone successor to both?


----------



## shadyb (Mar 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Ultimately, yes.
> 
> Although the pattern tends to be: WeiX, AoX, HuaX
> 
> So shouldn't it be neither, but rather it's a standalone successor to both?



Mains of 2016:

HuaPo
HuaLong
HuaSu
HuaChuang
HuaShi
HuaFu (hopefully cubic)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 21, 2015)

I probably won't get this, the Aolong v2 didn't break in well, so the Liying is good for me for now


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I probably won't get this, the Aolong v2 didn't break in well, so the Liying is good for me for now



It took a while for my Aolong v2 to settle in. Try wiping out all your lube again, then slowly adding it in drop by dop. It worked for me anyway. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

shadyb said:


> Mains of 2016:
> 
> HuaPo
> HuaLong
> ...



"HuaPo" is unlikely.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

Randomno said:


> "HuaPo" is unlikely.



And, unfortunately, I'm feeling very unhopeful for a HuaShi or HuaFu anytime soon with all of these 3x3s they're pushing out...



Spoiler



BUT GOD OH GOD DO I WANT THEM SO BAD!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> And, unfortunately, I'm feeling very unhopeful for a HuaShi or HuaFu anytime soon with all of these 3x3s they're pushing out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the name "HuaPo".


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Moyu has the ability to excite me with a cube I haven't even seen a review on yet. But it's definitely going to be better than my V1 and V2 old plastic. My V1 is not 100% because I used to lube it with jigaloo and after that Traxxus in it is just strange now that the plastic has been softened, and my V2 is just slow because it's not the new plastic.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I meant the name "HuaPo".



Ah yeah, there's been no LingX cubes by Moyu yet.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2015)

Maybe this was an attempt to swing Feliks back in now that he's using a Gans. (It's all a conspiracy)

In all serious, I am incredibly excited about this cube because IMO the AoLong V2 wasn't really a better cube than the V1, it fixed some problems while creating others.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's funny, in the description of a lot of new cubes, most of the time, they say "The best 3x3x3 speedcube on the market". but how do we know which one is really the best? Until we buy one. Also, if it's really, really new, how come they even say "it's the best"? Even if there were a few testers, that's just some people's opiions. Lot's of people have different turning styles. Anways, those are just my thoughts on how they should improve the description on new cubes.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Mar 22, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Maybe this was an attempt to swing Feliks back in now that he's using a Gans. (It's all a conspiracy)
> 
> In all serious, I am incredibly excited about this cube because IMO the AoLong V2 wasn't really a better cube than the V1, it fixed some problems while creating others.



Yeah, I've read that it's more or less a Weilong-based cube with Aolong *and Gans* corners.


----------



## CuBouz (Mar 22, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> It's funny, in the description of a lot of new cubes, most of the time, they say "The best 3x3x3 speedcube on the market". but how do we know which one is really the best? Until we buy one. Also, if it's really, really new, how come they even say "it's the best"? Even if there were a few testers, that's just some people's opiions. Lot's of people have different turning styles. Anways, those are just my thoughts on how they should improve the description on new cubes.



I don't really look on those descriptions (especially those on Chinese cube sites) as sources of any useful information. They are pretty funny though XD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 22, 2015)

It's funny how every puzzle is supposed to 'boost your IQ' and 'train your memory'.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 22, 2015)

It looks like a properly scaled Dianma to me. Maybe that's because I see edge and center similarities between the two, but this cube is damn exciting.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 22, 2015)

shadyb said:


> HuaChuang



Have you tried it? The outer layers are horrible if you don't have very accurate turning.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Have you tried it? The outer layers are horrible if you don't have very accurate turning.



With breaking in it isn't too bad. And my 5x5 accuracy is horrendous.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> With breaking in it isn't too bad. And my 5x5 accuracy is horrendous.



My 5x5 auchang is soo bad in every possible way, it feels like a rubiks brand except extremely unstable. I paid almost $40 for it and I never even use it because it's bad (._.). But I'm taking the core apart tomorrow because I don't think it's an auchang problem. I think it's specifically my cube..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine isn't that bad. I leave it in my car to solve occasionally and just know that my times will suffer slightly on it (mainly because of 3x3 stage) but it's helping me turn more accurately.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 22, 2015)

I am thinking of buying the cube right now, but I am not sure if MoYu will need to make a new batch for this cube in a few days (the same way it happened with the Aolong V2 and others). What do you think about that guys?


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

Seryague said:


> I am thinking of buying the cube right now, but I am not sure if MoYu will need to make a new batch for this cube in a few days (the same way it happened with the Aolong V2 and others). What do you think about that guys?



That's definitely a possibility, which is why I'm holding back.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm still determined to stay company neutral.
3x3-fangshi shuangren v2
2x2-dayan
4x4-moyu
5x5-shengshou
if ANYONE is more company neutral, FACE ME


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I'm still determined to stay company neutral.
> 3x3-fangshi shuangren v2
> 2x2-dayan
> 4x4-moyu
> ...



Being completely company neutral would be bad.

3x3: Too many to choose from.
4x4: Yuxin.
5x5: QiYi
2x2: Fangshi
6x6: YJ
7x7: LanLan
Megaminx: Dayan
Pyraminx: MoYu
Skewb: Shengshou
Square 1: Calvin's

(These aren't my actual mains, just examples.)


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Being completely company neutral would be bad.
> 
> 3x3: Too many to choose from.
> 4x4: Yuxin.
> ...


Yj 6x6 [emoji40]


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I'm still determined to stay company neutral.
> 3x3-fangshi shuangren v2
> 2x2-dayan
> 4x4-moyu
> ...



Does being Company Neutral help your averages like Color Neutral? lol. Good picks though, I just ordered an Aolong V1 and now I might be regretting it if this Hualong is any better.


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> Does being Company Neutral help your averages like Color Neutral? lol. Good picks though, I just ordered an Aolong V1 and now I might be regretting it if this Hualong is any better.


Where did you get a v1 from?!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Where did you get a v1 from?!



http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-Ao-Long-1st-Version-3x3x3-Speed-Puzzle-Cube-57mm_m1299.html


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

Randomno said:


> http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-Ao-Long-1st-Version-3x3x3-Speed-Puzzle-Cube-57mm_m1299.html


Might invest in one of these...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Might invest in one of these...



Only $16.99 at Lubix http://lubixcube.com/UNM_MoYu_AoLong_V1.html


----------



## DuckCuber (Mar 23, 2015)

In my opinion, it is a combination of the aolong and the weilong. I might buy it. Since the weilong is my main.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Where did you get a v1 from?!



The Cubicle has White Aolong V1's.


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> The Cubicle has White Aolong V1's.


Oh, I presumed you had got a black one.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Where did you get a v1 from?!



Cubezz also sells them if I recall.


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> Cubezz also sells them if I recall.


Only the mini which is sold everywhere.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 23, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> Does being Company Neutral help your averages like Color Neutral? lol. Good picks though, I just ordered an Aolong V1 and now I might be regretting it if this Hualong is any better.



Doesn't make the slightest of difference unless you count being used to every company feel as a pro. Honestly though the differences can't be that big that the v1 is obsolete compared to the hualong


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 24, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Doesn't make the slightest of difference unless you count being used to every company feel as a pro. Honestly though the differences can't be that big that the v1 is obsolete compared to the hualong



Have you tried the Hualong? Has Anyone!? If you have, then what does it feel like?


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anybody's order shipped from Cubezz yet?


----------



## Seryague (Mar 24, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Has anybody's order shipped from Cubezz yet?



Not mine


----------



## BlazingDragon (Mar 24, 2015)

what do you guys think of the Hualong? Is there going to be a stickerless version released?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 24, 2015)

BlazingDragon said:


> what do you guys think of the Hualong? Is there going to be a stickerless version released?



I think the only people who can answer those are Chinese.


----------



## DuckCuber (Mar 25, 2015)

BlazingDragon said:


> what do you guys think of the Hualong? Is there going to be a stickerless version released?




There is Probably going to be a stickerless verson of the hualong. Since it is a 3 piece mech. :tu


----------



## Berd (Mar 25, 2015)

BlazingDragon said:


> what do you guys think of the Hualong? Is there going to be a stickerless version released?


There are normally stickerless versions of Moyu's flagship cubes.


----------



## rock1t (Mar 27, 2015)

Has anybody got their HuaLong ship from cubezz? I ordered today, I contacted them earlier and I am waiting for their response about when it will be shipped.


----------



## CuBouz (Mar 27, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Has anybody got their HuaLong ship from cubezz? I ordered today, I contacted them earlier and I am waiting for their response about when it will be shipped.



They most likely don't have it yet but imo rather fraudulently decided to list it on their site anyway. At least the cubicle guy seems to be quite skeptical about their having the cube already (check out the cubicle thread.)

_update: Finally shipped today (28th March.) I placed my order on the 21st so it took them a full week to do whatever they had to_


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 27, 2015)

I ordered as soon as it posted, paid for DHL, and it still hasn't shipped. I am currently trying to cancel my transaction.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 27, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Has anybody got their HuaLong ship from cubezz? I ordered today, I contacted them earlier and I am waiting for their response about when it will be shipped.



I ordered the hualong the 23th from cubezz and it hasn't been shipped yet...


----------



## Ingo (Mar 27, 2015)

My HuaLong order at cubezz.com has been shipped two days ago, at least that is what their website is telling me.


----------



## rock1t (Mar 29, 2015)

Ingo said:


> My HuaLong order at cubezz.com has been shipped two days ago, at least that is what their website is telling me.



You are so lucky! I am still waiting for mine to be shipped..


----------



## Seryague (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine has been shipped just a few hours ago (finally)


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 29, 2015)

I won a huanying at a comp yesterday and I thought it was a huanlong so I was thinking, Wtf? For one this cube sucks and two how did they get it so fast? But I read the box more closely last night  can't wait to see reviews for the actual huanlong!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I won a huanying at a comp yesterday and I thought it was a huanlong so I was thinking, Wtf? For one this cube sucks and two how did they get it so fast? But I read the box more closely last night  can't wait to see reviews for the actual huanlong!



The fact that you don't know how "HuaLong" is spelt is probably one of the reasons you got confused.


----------



## NTCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

Well the HuaLong is expected to actually arrive in stores around the end of March. The stores only had it up for pre-order. Idk if cubezz had theirs arrive earlier. Still hoping to get this


----------



## rock1t (Mar 30, 2015)

NTCuber said:


> Well the HuaLong is expected to actually arrive in stores around the end of March. The stores only had it up for pre-order. Idk if cubezz had theirs arrive earlier. Still hoping to get this



Maybe they were available 2 days ago. I think the reason thecubicle (or other store - expected March 31th) don't have it is that because DHL have to ship to the USA, while cubezz is in China/Hong Kong and they received the cube 2-4 days before and the shipping is faster.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

Ummm it looks exactly like an Aolong V2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Ummm it looks exactly like an Aolong V2.



No it doesn't.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 30, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Ummm it looks exactly like an Aolong V2.



Aside from the slight mods around the cube, look at those corners!


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 1, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Aside from the slight mods around the cube, look at those corners!
> http://www.cubezz.com/images/upload/Image/YJ8232W-1.jpg



Would the hollows in the corners cause catching?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Would the hollows in the corners cause catching?



Do the hollows in the YueYing/LiYing cause catching? 

Nope! In fact I think it makes it cut easier.


----------



## CuBouz (Apr 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Do the hollows in the YueYing/LiYing cause catching?
> 
> Nope! In fact I think it makes it cut easier.



Yeah, it seems to make reverse corner cutting a lot smoother on cubes like Gans 357, YueYing, and Yuxin 3x3.


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 1, 2015)

Someone has this puzzle in our facebook group.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Someone has this puzzle in our facebook group.



And what does he/she think of it?


----------



## Thaynara (Apr 1, 2015)

It took an entire week for my order to be shipped. It usually takes just a few days. Oh well, hoping that it can be here by the end of the month!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

Thaynara said:


> It took an entire week for my order to be shipped. It usually takes just a few days. Oh well, hoping that it can be here by the end of the month!



My Lightake HuaLong shipped today (after way too long imho) and the one from Cubezz is still 'processing'.. Arrggg!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't these companies know we need our cube right this second! The Gans 356 is not out yet, and I feel like my times are at least 5 seconds slower because of it!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Don't these companies know we need our cube right this second! The Gans 356 is not out yet, and I feel like my times are at least 5 seconds slower because of it!



LOL.. yeah mine are decreasing too. Since introduction of Gan356 have I gone from sub 20 to averaging 35 secs..


----------



## Mosha (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## mati1242 (Apr 2, 2015)

I like the sound and the speed of this after watching the video. I think I'm gonna order one.


----------



## kliang9299 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just got my Hualong from thecubicle today. Right out of the box it's incredible. It sounds a bit like a LiYing, which makes sense with the hollow pieces, but it's not nearly as light and feels more solid. The turning reminds me of a Weilong mixed with an Aolong as the design implies. Tensions out of the box were really tight so the corner cutting wasn't amazing; it could still do 45 and 2/3 of a cubie with ease but I have a feeling that will get a lot better with tensioning and lubing. Despite the tight tensions it still turned incredibly fast, far faster than my Aolong V2 with stock springs.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> My Lightake HuaLong shipped today (after way too long imho) and the one from Cubezz is still 'processing'.. Arrggg!



When did you order it? I ordered it the 25th and it has not been shipped yet. They dont respond to my message anymore by email, so I can't contact them. I am worrying that they are trying to scam me, I hope they will ship mine anytime soon .


----------



## Makarov (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a fan of the weilong so I was hopeful with this one but it feels a lot more like the liying, very similar actually when turning. Going to try to break it in more but so far I'm still preferring the guangying / cyclone boys. This one is extremely fast even on tight tensions, but I can really feel the track sort of crunching a lot as I turn it making the loud rattling sound.


----------



## jms (Apr 10, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> Just got my Hualong from thecubicle today. Right out of the box it's incredible. It sounds a bit like a LiYing, which makes sense with the hollow pieces, but it's not nearly as light and feels more solid. The turning reminds me of a Weilong mixed with an Aolong as the design implies. Tensions out of the box were really tight so the corner cutting wasn't amazing; it could still do 45 and 2/3 of a cubie with ease but I have a feeling that will get a lot better with tensioning and lubing. Despite the tight tensions it still turned incredibly fast, far faster than my Aolong V2 with stock springs.



How is it for corner twisting please?


----------

